# Two new Myos



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, since I sold my two myos to Sunshine - I needed to replace them so that we have meat babies.

Well, I FINALLY found two (really only wanted one - but whatever) and will be picking them up next Friday -

Finesse - moonspotted MGR doe










Finesse's daughter - courtney - registerable - polled and "blue" eyes - doesn't really look like it to me in the pic - but we will see.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Very pretty... Finesse is related to my buck Ryder... she is his sires sister.  CONGRATS!!!!! Who is her daughter out of?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Excellent! Glad you got some meat replacements  Now you'll have only one horned doe?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Jess - her sire is Apache Landing Blaze

Nat - yes, Finesse would be the only horned goat left here - thank goodness. As long as she is going to be "nice" she can stay


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I take that back - Booyah is horned :-( But I am hoping to band his horns if it is not to late.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty....  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Small world... I almost bought Blaze 2 years ago!! LMBO. Nice goaties.  Congrats again.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - my friend in Moses Lake, WA has him. 

I am not looking to be a big breeder of them - but we love goat meat and these animals are nice to raise up  but to do registered so that I can still breed and sell a few to offset hay prices!


----------

